# Newbie



## Domwillie (Sep 7, 2014)

Newbie here. 31 years old and been lifting on and off since I was 16. I've really gotten into the bodybuilding aspect of it over the past 24 months. In that time, I've dropped 35 pounds of fat and set a nice base for myself to really put on some muscle mass (hopefully). I have 2 family members using and have seen the benefits it's given them.  I'm really starting to consider getting into it myself, but realize I have a lot to learn after combing through these forums for a few weeks now. Just want to introduce myself here.  Hope to soak up all the knowledge I can on here.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 8, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice Intro bro , WELCOME to IMF


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome. Being new to AAS myself, best advice I can give you right off the bat is continue educating yourself, start very basic and ask questions. We are here to help. Good luck.


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bigfenceguy (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome


----------

